# Finished my website !!



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Eveyone

Well I have finally finished my website, got it hosted and purchased my domain name, phew!!

I was hoping you could all have a quick nosy and tell me what you think.

I am not very techinical so the design is quite simple but I think it works.

If there is anything you would change or that you don't think looks good please let me know so I can work on it.

Also in terms of the information I have tried to make it informative rather than like a kitten catalogue with price lists etc.

Again could you have a read any tell me if you would add or take anything away, does it give enough information, does it do it's job??

Any advice, suggestions, criticisms etc are welcome !!

Thanks in advance and here it is .....

Sacre Lao Birman


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

not working, just seeing a holding page


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry I have just set up my domain name so the site has to approve it, I will post again when it is live so you can all see what you think.

Rebecca


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

still the holding page. getting this message :

You see this page, because the system administrator of 000webhost.com is currently checking this website for malicious content. This redirect will be removed once we will finish manually checking all files on this account. As far we check over 100 websites, it can take about 2-4 hours to complete. If you are the owner of this website, you will get email confirmation once it's done. If you are a visitor - please come back later.

Free Web Hosting with PHP, MySQL and cPanel, No Ads is a free web hosting provider and all free hosting providers suffer from abusers. Around 5% of users signup here just to start hacking or phishing website or make other damage. So, in order to survive, we must monitor what our users are hosting.

We are sorry for any inconveniences, but checking all content manually, it is the only way to provide you with the most secure and reliable service. If you have found any illegal website on our network, you can report it here.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Very nice site, real easy to navigate through. Well done


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry for the delay guys, it is now back online !!!

Here is it again so please give me your thoughts....

Sacre Lao Birman


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you Alan


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Great site...well done. Nicely set out and easy to navigate. Keep up the good work...xxxx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you Freespirit.

Do you think it fullfills what I hoped, to highlight my cats without making it overly like a 'catalogue' ??


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Thank you Freespirit.
> 
> Do you think it fullfills what I hoped, to highlight my cats without making it overly like a 'catalogue' ??


Definitely...I honestly think it's really impressive...xxxx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you 

I have been working on it for weeks as it never seemed quite right and just I thought I had 'got it' I suddenly thought of something else to include on there.

Now all I need to do is get some nice little kittens so I can the pictures 

Any excuse lol

I tried to convince my partner that I couldn't possibly have pictures of just two Birmans on there and that I absolutely MUST go and buy some more immediately lol

Needless to say that were having none of it.

However I INSIST that one day I will have a seal, blue, chocoltae, lilac, red and cream one lol !!

I can only dream


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I have just realised my sinature is FINALLY working, don't know what I was doing wrong but now I have added my website the pictures are showing


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

It's a lovely website. Well done you, you must be dead chuffed! xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice site - but a few spelling errors -

in _Kitten Information _- vaccination (thrice), Veterinary (twice), recommended, registration

in _FAQ_'s - vaccinated, recommendations, occasionally, myself, recommended,

(I'm an English teacher -I can't help it!)


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Finally seen it, weldone top notch site, your cats are gorgeous too !


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

:thumbup:

Yes I like it. Very informative and I didn't even notice any spelling errors which is strange because I usually do but Spid did so that's cool.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you for all your comments !!

Also thank you Spid for pointing out the spelling, I never notice things like that 

Off to go and correct it now.

Rebecca


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

spid said:


> Nice site - but a few spelling errors -
> 
> in _Kitten Information _- vaccination (thrice), Veterinary (twice), recommended, registration
> 
> ...


If we're correcting English then the apostrophe use needs a look at. As an English grad, it's a pet peeve.

Otherwise, gorgeous cats & a lovely easy to use layout!


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

I think you've made a good job of the website Rebecca, well done!
Both of your girls are_ soooo_ pretty. I love Mia, I have a soft spot for tabby points, on any breed of cat


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> If we're correcting English then the apostrophe use needs a look at. As an English grad, it's a pet peeve.
> 
> Otherwise, gorgeous cats & a lovely easy to use layout!


lol - yes i guess - I go nuts in shops and even offrer to correct it sometimes - much to the shop chagrin! That and the appropriate use of commas too! And to, too, and two, there, their, and they're - all bug bears oh and could of instead of could have. DOes my head in!

Not saying this is on the website by the way just venting!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

spid said:


> lol - yes i guess - I go nuts in shops and even offrer to correct it sometimes - much to the shop chagrin! That and the appropriate use of commas too! And to, too, and two, there, their, and they're - all bug bears oh and could of instead of could have. DOes my head in!
> 
> Not saying this is on the website by the way just venting!


I annoy everyone because I correct their English all the time. Can't help it. :blushing:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Love your website. Well done


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Love your website, very well done to you! :smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

spid said:


> lol - yes i guess - I go nuts in shops and even offrer to correct it sometimes - much to the shop chagrin! That and the appropriate use of commas too! And to, too, and two, there, their, and they're - all bug bears oh and could of instead of could have. DOes my head in!
> 
> lol We're u no in Scotland long enough fur it tae dae yer heid in? spud


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Great website...very nice layout that's easy to use.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

tylow said:


> spid said:
> 
> 
> > lol - yes i guess - I go nuts in shops and even offrer to correct it sometimes - much to the shop chagrin! That and the appropriate use of commas too! And to, too, and two, there, their, and they're - all bug bears oh and could of instead of could have. DOes my head in!
> ...


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> If we're correcting English then the apostrophe use needs a look at. As an English grad, it's a pet peeve.
> 
> Otherwise, gorgeous cats & a lovely easy to use layout!





spid said:


> lol - yes i guess - I go nuts in shops and even offrer to correct it sometimes - much to the shop chagrin! That and the appropriate use of commas too! And to, too, and two, there, their, and they're - all bug bears oh and could of instead of could have. DOes my head in!
> 
> Not saying this is on the website by the way just venting!


Ha! Then there is advice/advise, diary/dairy, I detest words. They confuse me. (easily)


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

lovely site, and BEAUTIFUL cats! 

however, one thing you could think about on your FAQ page - 

you use the word 'adopt' for the kittens. I personally don't think its the right word to use, becuase you're not adopting these kittens, you are purchasing them. 

Just my honest opinion!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

tylow said:


> spid said:
> 
> 
> > lol - yes i guess - I go nuts in shops and even offrer to correct it sometimes - much to the shop chagrin! That and the appropriate use of commas too! And to, too, and two, there, their, and they're - all bug bears oh and could of instead of could have. DOes my head in!
> ...


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Janak said:


> lovely site, and BEAUTIFUL cats!
> 
> however, one thing you could think about on your FAQ page -
> 
> ...


I don't like to see it as a purchase so prefered the word adopt, there is a lot more than money involved when being selected to re-home one of my kittens.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I don't like to see it as a purchase so prefered the word adopt, there is a lot more than money involved when being selected to re-home one of my kittens.


'Home a kitten' then rather than purchase or adopt? As just as there's more than money involved for 'purchase', there's too much money involved to be quite 'adopt'.

Edit: That aside, on the grammer nazi front it should be "queens" not "queen's". The former is the plural the latter is the possessive 

They layout is very nice, enough information but not too much, easy to navigate. The only layout critique I'd give is that because your pictures (of the cats) are not square the layout if forcing them into a square box and distorting the images. For instance on the queens page those are both obviously pictures that used to be wider and have been squished into a narrower box and on the front page the picture of Mia obviously used to be taller. If you'd like images that shape it might be a good idea to crop them to that shape first so you don't end up with squishied cats.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Kalipha said:


> Edit: That aside, on the grammer nazi front it should be "queens" not "queen's". The former is the plural the latter is the possessive


That was the apostrophe that stood out to me. It's a common mistake. Best policy with them, I think, if you aren't sure then don't use one. You'll probably be able to correct your own grammar when you read something back & think ":idea: that doesn't make sense, why does "the cats house" not make sense, what's missing or wrong?" so can have a second chance to think about the reason behind it.

I'm going to take my English grad hat off for a minute & ask, in general to any breeder, what the reasoning is behind holding reg papers off until spaying/neutering. As an exhibitor, I would close the website immediately if I read that. It doesn't affect breeding without permission as they would not use the paperwork anyway if they were registered as non-active - they could still have the same "freedom" so is there another reason?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> That was the apostrophe that stood out to me. It's a common mistake. Best policy with them, I think, if you aren't sure then don't use one. You'll probably be able to correct your own grammar when you read something back & think ":idea: that doesn't make sense, why does "the cats house" not make sense, what's missing or wrong?" so can have a second chance to think about the reason behind it.
> 
> I'm going to take my English grad hat off for a minute & ask, in general to any breeder, what the reasoning is behind holding reg papers off until spaying/neutering. As an exhibitor, I would close the website immediately if I read that. It doesn't affect breeding without permission as they would not use the paperwork anyway if they were registered as non-active - they could still have the same "freedom" so is there another reason?


SOme do some don't - I didn't hold back the papers with my two and even though I think on the website it says I will, I think I probably won't in future - as you say it's not going to stop backyard breeding.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

All the pics are distorted, this has resulted because the original images are a different shape and size from the image shape and size on the website. 
So if the original image is say 100x 150px and the space on the website is 100x100px then the browser or perhaps the image program in your case has made the image fit the shape and hence will concertina it in so that 150px now is only 100px.
So anything that was say a round shape will end up as an long tall oval.

The distortion is caused by the mismatch.
You need a reasonable graphics program that will cut your images to the exact sizes you need on your website, without any distortion.

Once the pics are sorted out then it will be a great website.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> That was the apostrophe that stood out to me. It's a common mistake. Best policy with them, I think, if you aren't sure then don't use one. You'll probably be able to correct your own grammar when you read something back & think ":idea: that doesn't make sense, why does "the cats house" not make sense, what's missing or wrong?" so can have a second chance to think about the reason behind it.
> 
> I'm going to take my English grad hat off for a minute & ask, in general to any breeder, what the reasoning is behind holding reg papers off until spaying/neutering. As an exhibitor, I would close the website immediately if I read that. It doesn't affect breeding without permission as they would not use the paperwork anyway if they were registered as non-active - they could still have the same "freedom" so is there another reason?


Do you mean you'd close the Website as an Exhibitor because you'd think you wouldn't be able to show etc? You could still show the cat but in the Breeder's Name. I've always had the paperwork with my Cats I have to say.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Do you mean you'd close the Website as an Exhibitor because you'd think you wouldn't be able to show etc? You could still show the cat but in the Breeder's Name. I've always had the paperwork with my Cats I have to say.


Yeah it would put me off a breeder _a lot_. I wouldn't want to do the hard work & have someone else's name as the owner of the cat. Even if it is only for a couple of months. I personally don't see a valid reason to do this so would refuse to sign a contract with this on it.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Also with-holding papers is a little dodgy under the trade descriptions act(?) as it only classes as a pedigree if it's sold with the proper paperwork. If you 'market' it as a pedigree cat then withhold paperwork... yeah. You can get away with it if you make them agree in writing (sign a contact like that one basically) but I think you still need to give them... something. I've forgotten what. memory's fuzzy on this now.

I have to admit I'm not going to be withholding paperwork. Anyone who's going to be breeding a non-active is going to be producing equally unregisterable kittens whether they've got their paperwork or not, I can't see it discouraging anyone from breeding from a cat sold as pet. All it really does is inconvenience genuine buyers who want to show their kitten and won't be neutering till 6 months which is perfectly normal.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I have now corrected the spelling and grammer on the website, thanks for pointing it out !!

In terms of with-holding paperwork.

If someone purchased a kitten to show then I would have no problem handing over paperwork straight away, it is kittens sold as pet that I will want to see proof of neutering first.

I will most likely give the new owner all paperwork as I will not sell to anyone that I do not trust 1000% but putting it on the website stops the BYB's from contacting me thinking they will get away with it.

A kitten cannot be registered from a non-active cat but I have seen people selling kittens with pedigree papers and no registration.

They simply purchase blank pedigree's and fill in the details.

If a buyer thinks they will not get the pedigree until neutering is done (even though I will most likely end up giving it them) it will mean that only genuine people contact in the first place.

At least that's what I hope but of course there are always people who just don't care, I will just have to make sure I fish them out.

I did notice a lot of my pictures were distorted and the cats look fatter than they actually are lol, was not sure how to fix it but I will try cropping them first as a previous poster said.

Thanks for all the advice it really helps !!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I have now corrected the spelling and grammer on the website, thanks for pointing it out !!
> 
> ...


If you want to check the end of your last message on this thread, you may find you have mis-spelt the URL - it doesn't lead to your website.

Perhaps you meant this:
Sacre Lao Birman

Its a nice website - the colours are cool yet friendly and you clearly have some lovely cats. Shame that some of the pictures are a little distorted but that can easily be fixed.

Actually the choice of colours and fonts are quite a personal choice - but so long as they are clean and easy to read, then the message about your beautiful cats will come across nicely.

Just a minor thing, when you use the plural, there is no need for an apostrophe when used in this context:
"For this reason our queens are tested ..."​
I do like your website - it tells me a lot about your cats and that you are an ethical breeder who cares 110% about the health and welfare of all your babies - this is what I would look for in a breeder. I wish you lots of joy and success with your breeding and showing programme and your website too.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Rraa said:


> If you want to check the end of your last message on this thread, you may find you have mis-spelt the URL - it doesn't lead to your website.
> 
> Perhaps you meant this:
> Sacre Lao Birman
> ...


Thank you for that, it has now been corrected


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I have now edited the photographs as best as I can.

Does it look better??

Sacre Lao Birman


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

In terms of the wording on the FAQ page, I have posted a poll to see what your thought are.

Please vote and see what you think.

Thanks xx


----------

